
Visualize bike rental data in Clojure - bendiksolheim
https://functional.christmas/2019/17
======
joeberon
Quil looks cool but it's a shame it only supports JDK 8, like many other
things. I use Clojure2D as it seems to work fine on JDK 12

------
dimovich
Thank you for the article! Another great library for visualizations in Clojure
and ClojureScript is [https://thi.ng](https://thi.ng)

~~~
dimovich
Apologies for the broken link. It's [http://thi.ng](http://thi.ng)

